# Morels



## dwilburn98 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone have a possible clue when morels will pop up around the Dayton/Eaton Ohio area by chance?


----------



## shrooms4brains (Apr 16, 2013)

I would say within the next 3 weeks . The soil/ground temps arent in the mid 40s yet. We need some warm days and some sunshine. Weather has been weird this year. Just when I think they will start popping the temperature drops and we have days like today.... rain snow sleet etc. Good Luck


----------



## timh1983 (May 1, 2014)

dwilburn98 said:


> Does anyone have a possible clue when morels will pop up around the Dayton/Eaton Ohio area by chance?


About 3 years ago I had an absolutely banner year down there!! I don't live around Dayton anymore and I'm half-tempted to give you the spots just because I hate to think about all those mushrooms never getting picked. No one ever goes there and likely never will. Biggest one we've ever found was down there.
Here's some pictures of that haul.


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek (9 mo ago)

shrooms4brains said:


> I would say within the next 3 weeks . The soil/ground temps arent in the mid 40s yet. We need some warm days and some sunshine. Weather has been weird this year. Just when I think they will start popping the temperature drops and we have days like today.... rain snow sleet etc. Good Luck


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek (9 mo ago)

Im in northern Ohio near lake erie and found 30 half free morels last Saturday and checked them today they were huge .


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek (9 mo ago)




----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Those look like verpa bohimica. I’d do some research before I consume one.


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek (9 mo ago)

the shroominator said:


> Those look like verpa bohimica. I’d do some research before I consume one.


Thanks man. They were actually half free morels . I left them because I personally dont think they taste that great


----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek (9 mo ago)




----------



## MushroomHideAnSeek (9 mo ago)

MushroomHideAnSeek said:


> Thanks man. They were actually half free morels . I left them because I personally dont think they taste that great


I 

I posted a picture today of what those mushrooms looked like 5 days later


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Hard to tell from the pic but they still look like Verpas to me. The half frees I find don’t look so windy in the skirt lol. In 20yrs of searching I’ve never found a verpa in my area but plenty of half frees. I’ve heard people say that verpas can be eaten if prepared correctly based on new research but I’m old school and wouldn’t chance it. When in doubt throw it out. I always err on the side of caution.


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw my first yellow today in my neighbor's flower bed in Columbus. Still too early for most of my regular spots


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

the shroominator said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but they still look like Verpas to me. The half frees I find don’t look so windy in the skirt lol. In 20yrs of searching I’ve never found a verpa in my area but plenty of half frees. I’ve heard people say that verpas can be eaten if prepared correctly based on new research but I’m old school and wouldn’t chance it. When in doubt throw it out. I always err on the side of caution.


That's all I find in my area is verpa. Usually Verpa conica. The one that looked like a real half free, crumbled into dust the instant my fingertips touched it! I'll never try a verpa either. Read an account of the Michican Mycological Society having thair annual meeting and banquet at some resort up there in anticipation of the main morel season. Someone arranged to deliver a bunch of "half frees" to the kitchen. The head chef and sous chef knew how many people were coming to the banquet and knew that they didn't need that many mushroom, so they decided to pig out on some a couple of day ahead of time. Unfortunately, what the guy delivered were verpas! Both chefs wound up in the hospital! 

It like the old saying. "There are old mushroom hunters, and there are bold mushrooms hunters. Buth there are NO old, bold mushroom hunters!"


----------

